# Recommendations required



## The Coffee Camp (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi

Im looking for some assistance with buying/leasing the correct two group duel fuel Espresso machine for my new vintage mobile coffee business????

Thank you

The Coffee Camp


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Can I ask what a vintage mobile coffee business is?

How many coffees do you anticipate producing per day?

How many in the busiest 2 hours?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The mobile coffee cart industry tends to major on the Fracino Classic 2 group dual fuel model.


----------



## The Coffee Camp (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you for your response.

I am restoring a 1961 vw split screen panel van and having it converted into a mobile espresso and slow drip brew bar. vintage themed rather than vintage coffee

That's a really good question and one i dont have the answer to, I am waiting to find out if my application for a spot on Worthing prom has been accepted, if so then it will be primarily based there picking up the beach trade and i will then pull it away for events such as vw shows and small music festivals so needs to be able to cope with the demand you would expect at these types of functions.

i know it doesn't answer your question but its as much as i know at this stage, early days yet as van still in restoration and will be ready may 2015.

Thanks

Nick


----------

